# whats your defenition of "holding your liquer"



## whaleofashrimp (Mar 24, 2011)

ok i always thought that "holding your liquer " meant being able to drinlk or do drugs in large quanities while still being able to deal with shit when it pops up. which fits me perfectly, however ive ran into other people who claim its your ability not to vomit. Now i have sensitive guts and im prone to vomiting more then others 
however when where all fucked up..it assumned that ill be the one talking to cops or other people because im the one closist to being able to process shit...while those those people who can cunsome as much as me without vomiting are messes
\so whats your definition


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 24, 2011)

i think its your definition....

drinking a lot of booze and still being able to keep a level head when you need it...

example of people that cant hold their liquor... little punx kids smash two or three PBRs and start arguments with their dogs or get into fist fights... or do somehting stupid on a train like sitting in a suicide car trying to sharpen a knife blade on the rail. (watch wedding train part 3. for a really good example of bad holding of booze)

example of people that can hold their liquor... people of rational mind smash a couple 40's are are still capable of having if not an informative conversation, at least an entertaining and endearing one. When someone insults you you dont get in their face and look to start a fight. staying safe on the train, keeping aware of the train's situation and travel and adjust plans accordingly (or realizing its really fucking dumb to drink two forties on a train :l)


----------



## Cobo (Mar 24, 2011)

yea but if you're vomiting, you're vomiting up the liquor, you're not holding it. you're cheating.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 24, 2011)

It's the exact opposite of what I do.

I drink hard liquor, I lose my shit. I then hate myself.

Swore off hard shit a few weeks ago. Done with that noise.


----------



## Filth (Mar 24, 2011)

youve held your liquor if you wake up the next day.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree with whale's idea of what holding your liquor is. when you can get drunk or buzzed and still act rationally. if you have black outs or start shit for no reason, or get yourself busted by cops, cutting back or pacing yourself might be a good idea. many people who vomit from beer, do so because they are drinking too fast. your stomach can only hold so much at a time. hell if i chugged a 2 liter of pepsi i'd throw up, same goes for 2 40's of beer. and i can drink a 5th of whiskey and still walk and talk plus remember what i did the next day.


----------



## viking (May 11, 2011)

I think it can mean both. I always use it to mean quantity though.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 12, 2011)

viking said:


> i think it can mean both. I always use it to mean quantity though.


 

get off yer knees!!!


----------



## Diagaro (May 12, 2011)

Ok uh jungleboots why is everything about trains?


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't think its about drinkin a lot, it's about knowin how much you can drink without becoming an annoying drunk asshole


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 17, 2012)

damn,, maybe i do have a problem


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have a hard time with the puking issue, boofing is an option.

oh, mr. whale. the irony of things.

RIP


----------



## hutchie (Jul 17, 2012)

with a handle in each of course. if i could juggle it would be 3. j/k, it means your definition.


----------



## Nelco (Jul 17, 2012)

not doing anything drasticaly out of character, that later becomes apologies or regrets


----------



## Nelco (Jul 17, 2012)

that includes sucking


Nelco said:


> not doing anything drasticaly out of character, that later becomes apologies or regrets


 that includes sucking dog dick
for all my domo homies


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

shit, maybe i really do have problem.naaaahhh


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it's a combination of both being able to process what is going on in the world around you. As well as not yaking all over the place. But then again, it could be a different definition for different people. Hell, my tolerance for hard liquor dropped, so I tend to just pass out after too much; beer though, I'm pretty kosher with, I can still hold a conversation on string theory or the historical impact of of the Hungarian Uprising of '56. It all depends on how well you can manage yourself, I suppose.


----------



## Mei (Jul 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> If you have a hard time with the puking issue, boofing is an option.


& if ya boof it its free!


----------



## NoahScape (Aug 3, 2012)

If I wanted to be rational I wouldn't have drank all that booze.


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2013)

Drink a twelve pack of Double IPA beer... and at least a third of sailor jerrys rum.

Get up after three hours of sleep.

Go run heavy equipment...


----------



## kokomojoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Most people I know ssy it's how much you can drink without puking but to me it's being able to remain in control while still maintaining a nice level of drunk.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 13, 2013)

Odin said:


> Drink a twelve pack of Double IPA beer... and at least a third of sailor jerrys rum.
> 
> Get up after three hours of sleep.
> 
> Go run heavy equipment...


 
i hope you lose limbs.


----------



## Odin (Apr 13, 2013)

cantcureherpes said:


> i hope you lose limbs.


 
thanks for wishing me physical harm...you must be concerned that im running a dozer while shaking with DT's running gophers over... >.>

let me add that you have to be sobered up by the time you go run that dangerous limb destroying machinery.

just coming up with an example of "holding your liquor".

I've know some old school sonsofbitches that can pull off a 6 8hr night of drinking/playing cards like that and then wake up the next day sober and shrug it off.

i wouldn't suggest anyone operate heavy machinery still intoxicated.
oh and i tend to exaggerate so maybe a bit more than three hours of sleep and a bit less than a twelve pack...

personally hard liquor will fuck me up if its more than a few shots... but I can drink beer all night and wake up full of sunshine the next morning.

but...

fuck drinking anyway...


----------

